# ///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

---------------------------------------------LEDs------For------Your-------Audi----------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*
CLICK HERE for all Updated LEDs for your Audi Car - updated with new LEDs weekly!

---------------------------------------------LEDs------For------Your-------Audi----------------------------------------------------------------

*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:


















===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells



If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


krazyboi said:


> LED swap. I purchased my previous LED interior kit from various vendors. Figured I should just get them all from one and have them all match. The old LEDs were more bluish than white. The output from deAutoKey is much brighter than the other LEDs. No error on dash :thumbup:
> 
> (shameless plug...my old LED kit will be posted for sale once I can get a pic of them by itself)
> 
> ...


NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no flickering!
-no coding - 100% simple install!

LISTING:
Remote Control Color Changing Footwell LEDs Fits: All Audi Models | deAutoKey



















Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs are all set at an introductory price, get them before they go up!

FREE Interior Trim Tool Kit with every purchase! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders, we cannot wait to hear feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*No response to email?*

Hey deAutoKey, 

I emailed you 3 days ago about a few questions regarding purchasing a full LED kit from you guys, if you could email me back that would be great. I would rather not spend almost $100 dollars on a Ziza light kit when you guys have a kit for half the price with trim removal tools. Please email me back, thanks again!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I ordered a set to replace some of the lights in my older LED set...looking forward to checking these out


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> I ordered a set to replace some of the lights in my older LED set...looking forward to checking these out


:thumbup: Thank you for the order, we love to hear your feedback.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Do your license plate bulbs cause bulb out errors? also how do you install the DRL(City Lights) leds?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Do your license plate bulbs cause bulb out errors? also how do you install the DRL(City Lights) leds?


No light out errors if your car is listed on the compatibility chart located within the listing.

City lights install as if you were changing your 194 wedge in your headlights, you need to first check you have a 194 wedge as a city light.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you have any backup (reverse) led bulbs with pics, size 921?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Do you have any backup (reverse) led bulbs with pics, size 921?


We have 194 CREE LEDs that work in a few VW, but we never tested for the Audi, so we cannot say 100% that it will be error free.

Pics are in this listing on our website for the MK6 GTI:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk6-gti-golf-euro-taillights-reverse-cree-led-kit-error-free-and-bright


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Emailed back for my Canadian order! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Full Interior LED Kits: [DRLs/City Lights/Reverse LED also available on website]
VW:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/all-vw-led-sets-and-parts-interior-exterior
Audi:
http://deautokey.com/category/audi-led
BMW:
http://deautokey.com/category/bmw-led

-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping within the US
-Crisp White
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free
-OEM Look

Vinyls for your car - give your car a brand new look:
http://deautokey.com/category/rear-badge-steering-wheel-center-caps-vinyls

Plaid Vinyls:
http://www.deAutoKey.com/category/all-plaid-products

OEM Keys:
All Kits:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/key-fob-and-key-fob-parts

DIY:
http://www.deautokey.com/how-to-disassemble-your-key


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Payment sent!!

Can't wait to get them. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Payment sent!!
> 
> Can't wait to get them.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


Thank you - they will all be shipping out this week! :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys I bought the license plate bulbs for audi 8p and I put them in yesterday..... they're awesome! But I get a bulb out warning with them


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Hey guys I bought the license plate bulbs for audi 8p and I put them in yesterday..... they're awesome! But I get a bulb out warning with them


Did you get just the bulbs? or the entire housing ones?? I have the entire housing ones on their way to me. Hope I don't get a bulb out warning!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Did you get just the bulbs? or the entire housing ones?? I have the entire housing ones on their way to me. Hope I don't get a bulb out warning!


I have full housing, OEM, and they don't throw a bulb warning.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Hey guys I bought the license plate bulbs for audi 8p and I put them in yesterday..... they're awesome! But I get a bulb out warning with them


Sorry to hear that, I think you contacted us and we set you up with the full housing, correct? We are not 100% sure why they caused an error... 
Thank you :thumbup:



Ponto said:


> Did you get just the bulbs? or the entire housing ones?? I have the entire housing ones on their way to me. Hope I don't get a bulb out warning!


Hi, he had the bulbs, the housing should cause no errors as the have a bigger resistor. 

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Got my kit! Installing it all tonight hopefully! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Got my kit! Installing it all tonight hopefully! :thumbup:


Thanks for the update, let us know how it goes.

:thumbup:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Would these, by chance, work in a 2006 a3 with the projector lights? I want LED front turn signals..

http://deautokey.com/product/mk5-jetta-amber-front-turn-signal-bright-cree-plasma


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for the update, let us know how it goes.
> 
> :thumbup:


Almost all done! Just need to do the Glove box, trunk and rear map lights. That trim kit is a godsend for doing these. 

Also...

HOLY SCHNIKES the License plate lights are bright. (Ignore the extremely dirty car, we just got hammered with a foot of snow from Saturday til now)

Before 









During









After









From a bit back. 










My gf is getting after me to come to bed. I will post the rest tomorrow!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Ponto said:


> Almost all done! Just need to do the Glove box, trunk and rear map lights. That trim kit is a godsend for doing these.
> 
> Also...
> 
> HOLY SCHNIKES the License plate lights are bright. (Ignore the extremely dirty car, we just got hammered with a foot of snow from Saturday til now)


b0ss h0gg will thank you for making their job easier.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

LWNY said:


> b0ss h0gg will thank you for making their job easier.


Just the good ole boys.
Never meanin' no harm.

Interior. 



















I need to get a better camera... haha 
Also No Bulb out errors with the full housings!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Just the good ole boys.
> Never meanin' no harm.
> 
> Interior.
> ...


Thank you, the pics look great!

:thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I ordered my set 5 days ago. Tracking info was finally updated today. Patiently waiting for it to reach LA.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> I ordered my set 5 days ago. Tracking info was finally updated today. Patiently waiting for it to reach LA.


Sorry for the delay, they were on back order - did you take advantage of our 10% back order sale? If not, contact us and we will get you set up, email: [email protected]

Thank you for the order :thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Any idea when the license plate LEDs will be in stock?

I received my interior lights but still waiting for the license plate lights


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Any idea when the license plate LEDs will be in stock?
> 
> I received my interior lights but still waiting for the license plate lights


Sorry, they are on back order, they will be back in a month, sorry for the delay, all shipments were delayed during the holidays.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you guys have stock of the trunk light license plate leds?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

See post #31 (2 up from your post).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rick89 said:


> Do you guys have stock of the trunk light license plate leds?





mike3141 said:


> See post #31 (2 up from your post).


:thumbup:


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

New to the forum but wanted to say that I ordered a set of interior lights for the A3 and they are great!
Working with deAutokey is a real pleasure ad it's refreshing to find a company that not only has good products but has great customer service as well!
They are sending me a pair of LED's for the license plates to try out and check for error codes! Amazing!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> New to the forum but wanted to say that I ordered a set of interior lights for the A3 and they are great!
> Working with deAutokey is a real pleasure ad it's refreshing to find a company that not only has good products but has great customer service as well!
> They are sending me a pair of LED's for the license plates to try out and check for error codes! Amazing!


:thumbup: Thanks for the feedback. We cannot wait to hear the results, hopefully it works out.

Thanks again for the feedback, we will fwd this to our entire deAutoKey Team.


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Received the bulbs for the plates today, installed them and they, regrettably threw an error code.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> Received the bulbs for the plates today, installed them and they, regrettably threw an error code.


Ok, good try, so the regular LED bulbs will throw an error code. 

Let us see if the housings will work, we just need to see a picture of your housing, usually the full housings work better than the standalone LED bulb because they will have better resistors that help eliminate the error code.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The housings didn't throw a code on my A3 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

I've sent pics of my housings and am hoping we can find something that works, they look great when they are installed and the interior lights....amazing!
I'm glad to hear that the housing work.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> I've sent pics of my housings and am hoping we can find something that works, they look great when they are installed and the interior lights....amazing!
> I'm glad to hear that the housing work.


Don't you have an A3? Why did you have to send pictures of your housing? The ones I got were right on their website and are awesome. 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> The housings didn't throw a code on my A3
> 
> Sent from my Igloo





WAAudi said:


> I've sent pics of my housings and am hoping we can find something that works, they look great when they are installed and the interior lights....amazing!
> I'm glad to hear that the housing work.





Ponto said:


> Don't you have an A3? Why did you have to send pictures of your housing? The ones I got were right on their website and are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, we were trying to test to see if the bulbs would work, they do not.

The housings will work error free, correct.

Thanks for clearing that up in the thread to avoid confusion.

& Great picture. Thank you

These are error free:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Don't you have an A3? Why did you have to send pictures of your housing? The ones I got were right on their website and are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were trying the bulbs.
I do have an A3 2012 which I just got.
Edmonton is great city BTW, I love the time I have spent up there!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


Did you ever get those LED license plate lights and housings? Waiting and eager! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Did you ever get those LED license plate lights and housings? Waiting and eager! :thumbup:


Sorry, not yet, soon though.
Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got my goods. Interior lights, DRLs, and something else. :laugh:

Excellent packaging. Can't wait to install


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Got my goods. Interior lights, DRLs, and something else. :laugh:
> 
> Excellent packaging. Can't wait to install


:thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks, looks great.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LED swap. I purchased my previous LED interior kit from various vendors. Figured I should just get them all from one and have them all match. The old LEDs were more bluish than white. The output from deAutoKey is much brighter than the other LEDs. No error on dash :thumbup:

(shameless plug...my old LED kit will be posted for sale once I can get a pic of them by itself)

Old full:









New full:









Old dome:









New dome:









Old rear:









New rear:









Half dome: (deAutoKey on left)









Half rear: (deAutoKey on left)


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> LED swap. I purchased my previous LED interior kit from various vendors. Figured I should just get them all from one and have them all match. The old LEDs were more bluish than white. The output from deAutoKey is much brighter than the other LEDs. No error on dash :thumbup:



HUUUGE difference. Thanks for the pictures.

Fact: if you place our crisp white next to a cheap blue LED our LED light output will become "yellowish" as seen in that picture:









Once removed and replaced with ALL our LEDs, it will be pure white, as seen here:









Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Are the license plate LEDs with housing back in stock? I heard they were still on back order.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


Does that mean they're in stock?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Does that mean they're in stock?


The license plate housings are still being tested, we had issues with the wrong housings, they worked fine but the housing tabs were incorrect causing some fitment issues.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> The license plate housings are still being tested, we had issues with the wrong housings, they worked fine but the housing tabs were incorrect causing some fitment issues.


The tab on mine was extremely hard to mount, but I managed to. To be honest, I wish the housings came with screws. Mine are almost totally stripped now... very soft scews. The housings look great though!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Worthlessbackup said:


> The tab on mine was extremely hard to mount, but I managed to. To be honest, I wish the housings came with screws. Mine are almost totally stripped now... very soft scews. The housings look great though!


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ghts-screw-dimensions&highlight=license+screw

from AZ: btw its a brass wood screw i used. philips round head 5-3/4"

Hope that helps


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Will your HID's cause our wiper motors to blow?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jowsley0923 said:


> Will your HID's cause our wiper motors to blow?


We never seen this, but we cannot be liable if it does happen, everything we sell is at your own risk while installing.

Sorry we could not be more help here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DRL LED upgrade from SMC chips to a Cree type bulb. deAutoKey wins again :thumbup:

FYI: for those w/ bi-xenons, no resistors needed. Just install bulb and vag-com to indicate LED DRLs. :beer: to TP for the solution.

Old:









New on left; old on right:









New:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> DRL LED upgrade from SMC chips to a Cree type bulb. deAutoKey wins again :thumbup:
> 
> FYI: for those w/ bi-xenons, no resistors needed. Just install bulb and vag-com to indicate LED DRLs. :beer: to TP for the solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks, these look great.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

I want bi-xenon lights


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

LED Plate Lights back in stock yet? 

(Sorry I was away having a baby!)


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> DRL LED upgrade from SMC chips to a Cree type bulb. deAutoKey wins again :thumbup:
> 
> FYI: for those w/ bi-xenons, no resistors needed. Just install bulb and vag-com to indicate LED DRLs. :beer: to TP for the solution.
> 
> ...



which bulbs did you order from DeAuto for the drl's??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

iwanturbo said:


> which bulbs did you order from DeAuto for the drl's??


These 1156 Cree Plasma: http://deautokey.com/product/jetta-mk6-drls-error-free-super-bright-crisp-white-1156-cree-led


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> These 1156 Cree Plasma: http://deautokey.com/product/jetta-mk6-drls-error-free-super-bright-crisp-white-1156-cree-led


Do you have any idea what the install would be with for us non bi xenons guys?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Do you have any idea what the install would be with for us non bi xenons guys?


Buy bulbs and add 50w 6 ohm resistor to each side's headlight connector on pins 7 and 12.

Link to info: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3972455
Link w/ images: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-DRL-bulbs&p=51882201&viewfull=1#post51882201


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Buy bulbs and add 50w 6 ohm resistor to each side's headlight connector on pins 7 and 12.
> 
> Link to info: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3972455
> Link w/ images: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-DRL-bulbs&p=51882201&viewfull=1#post51882201


Thanks man:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Non-xenon guys dont have DRLs though..? Wouldn't those LED lights not put out nearly enough light to be run as true headlights (ie low beams)?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Buy bulbs and add 50w 6 ohm resistor to each side's headlight connector on pins 7 and 12.
> 
> Link to info: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3972455
> Link w/ images: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-DRL-bulbs&p=51882201&viewfull=1#post51882201





20thGTIMAN said:


> Thanks man:thumbup::beer:


:thumbup:

We have 50w 60ohm, we can add them in a kit if you want to have the same set up.

Thank you


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfect... I need a new set for my replacement A3 since i didn't get any of my led's back 

Already emailed you guys yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Perfect... I need a new set for my replacement A3 since i didn't get any of my led's back
> 
> Already emailed you guys yesterday! :thumbup:


Ok thank you, you should have received a reply, if not, msg us here.
Thank you


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my LEDs today and am absolutely impressed! High quality units and couldnt be happier with the color/intensity. Not obnoxious at all like a lot of the crappier led kits ive seen. Super easy install as well. 

Packaging









Stock dome lights









LED Front dome lights

































Stock vanity vs LED vanity

















Glovebox LED









Rear dome LED









Trunk LED









HIGHLY recommend this kit to anyone wanting interior LEDs. Costs about half of what ECS wants and i dont see how those could be worth twice as much. I passed on the deauto key plate lights but only because i found a good deal on some OEM A7/A8 LED plate lights which will hopefully come this week. Im not after super bright plate lights and have seen these on a7s and it is exactly what im after. 

I will take some better pictures tonight when it is dark out.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to remove the glove box light? I tried prying it out with a trim tool, no luck (and now the light stopped working :banghead: ) .


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

When looking into the glovebox pry on the left side of the light. It is hard but it will pop out. The connector is on the right.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

louiekaps said:


> When looking into the glovebox pry on the left side of the light. It is hard but it will pop out. The connector is on the right.


Thanks- back to the garage!


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you guys plan on offering a replacement DRL led for those of us that have the facelift A3's with the halogen headlights? From my research I know the H16 is the cross referenced replacement for those, but finding one in white that is from a reputable dealer and won't throw error codes has been all but impossible. For the license plate led housings you have listed they only show up to 2009 A3, will they fit the 2010 A3?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Taintted said:


> Do you guys plan on offering a replacement DRL led for those of us that have the facelift A3's with the halogen headlights? From my research I know the H16 is the cross referenced replacement for those, but finding one in white that is from a reputable dealer and won't throw error codes has been all but impossible. For the license plate led housings you have listed they only show up to 2009 A3, will they fit the 2010 A3?


Yes, we can get a h16 in white OSRAM produced, but it will be expensive, but it should be error free as it is error free in the Golf MK6. 

If you are interested, let us know.

Thank you


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Yes, we can get a h16 in white OSRAM produced, but it will be expensive, but it should be error free as it is error free in the Golf MK6.
> 
> If you are interested, let us know.
> 
> Thank you


What would the cost be for those?

How about the license plate leds for the A3. Will they work on my 2010?

http://www.deautokey.com/product/au...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

HID's in reflector housings.



Shudder.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> HID's in reflector housings.
> 
> 
> 
> Shudder.


If they are the ones not designed for reflector housings I agree 100%. But if they are designed for them then its not a bad thing.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Taintted said:


> If they are the ones not designed for reflector housings I agree 100%. But if they are designed for them then its not a bad thing.


What HID's are design for reflector housings? 
Please show me at least one... with beam pattern that isn't scattered and blinding.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> What HID's are design for reflector housings?
> Please show me at least one... with beam pattern that isn't scattered and blinding.


D2R HID bulbs are designed for reflector housings and have a shield built into them. D2S HID bulbs are designed for projector housings and thus do not have a shield. All HID's create glare in one way or another but the reason why its so bad in reflector housings is that D2S are the standard bulb you find in all those eBay HID kits not the D2R's.

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headlamp#High-intensity_discharge_.28HID.29
Current-production burner categories are D1S, D1R, D2S, D2R, D3S, D3R, D4S, and D4R. The D stands for discharge, and the number is the type designator. The final letter describes the outer shield. The arc within an HID headlamp bulb generates considerable short-wave ultraviolet (UV) light, but none of it escapes the bulb, for a UV-absorbing hard glass shield is incorporated around the bulb's arc tube. This is important to prevent degradation of UV-sensitive components and materials in headlamps, such as polycarbonate lenses and reflector hardcoats. "S" burners – D1S, D2S, D3S, and D4S – have a plain glass shield and are primarily used in projector-type optics. "R" burners – D1R, D2R, D3R, and D4R – are designed for use in reflector-type headlamp optics. They have an opaque mask covering specific portions of the shield, which facilitates the optical creation of the light/dark boundary (cutoff) near the top of a low-beam light distribution. Automotive HID burners do emit considerable near-UV light, despite the shield.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> What HID's are design for reflector housings?
> Please show me at least one... with beam pattern that isn't scattered and blinding.





Taintted said:


> D2R HID bulbs are designed for reflector housings and have a shield built into them. D2S HID bulbs are designed for projector housings and thus do not have a shield. All HID's create glare in one way or another but the reason why its so bad in reflector housings is that D2S are the standard bulb you find in all those eBay HID kits not the D2R's.
> 
> from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headlamp#High-intensity_discharge_.28HID.29
> Current-production burner categories are D1S, D1R, D2S, D2R, D3S, D3R, D4S, and D4R. The D stands for discharge, and the number is the type designator. The final letter describes the outer shield. The arc within an HID headlamp bulb generates considerable short-wave ultraviolet (UV) light, but none of it escapes the bulb, for a UV-absorbing hard glass shield is incorporated around the bulb's arc tube. This is important to prevent degradation of UV-sensitive components and materials in headlamps, such as polycarbonate lenses and reflector hardcoats. "S" burners – D1S, D2S, D3S, and D4S – have a plain glass shield and are primarily used in projector-type optics. "R" burners – D1R, D2R, D3R, and D4R – are designed for use in reflector-type headlamp optics. They have an opaque mask covering specific portions of the shield, which facilitates the optical creation of the light/dark boundary (cutoff) near the top of a low-beam light distribution. Automotive HID burners do emit considerable near-UV light, despite the shield.


I used to be one of those people that hated on HIDs in reflector housings. I still am, for the most part, but I do currently have them in my A3. I bought my car with this setup and haven't gotten around to changing things back to OEM spec yet.

Mine have the D2R bulbs and I have to admit, they really don't scatter light any more than what the halogens would.. they're just significantly brighter. There's a pretty clear cutoff with these things too. 

Still, like I said, I plan on going to OEM. I will be upgrading to the projector lights with oem HIDs though.


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

*ooh, bright!*

just wanted to comment on how straightforward the install was for the kit plus the license plate modules! i have a 2012 a3, and ive been running
without any bulb out warnings so far! i had plastic spudgers (pry tools) already, and i should comment that they make the job tons easier! thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference our LEDs make! Shop by brand and all options for your car including, reverse, brake, and headlights:

http://deautokey.com/shop-by-car-model


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Got your full interior LED kit and love it. Now I got the bug. Do you have an amber LED for euro tail turn signals? I actually am not sure what kind of bulb it takes? I'd like a brighter and crisper light in there and one that doesn't fade on and off so that the action matches the mirror signals. It's subtle, but it annoys the hell out of me knowing its going on back there...

Oh, and stock NA HID front housing signals, too


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

snubbs64 said:


> Got your full interior LED kit and love it. Now I got the bug. Do you have an amber LED for euro tail turn signals? I actually am not sure what kind of bulb it takes? I'd like a brighter and crisper light in there and one that doesn't fade on and off so that the action matches the mirror signals. It's subtle, but it annoys the hell out of me knowing its going on back there...
> 
> Oh, and stock NA HID front housing signals, too


Thanks for the feedback, the bug is very contagious when it comes to LEDs, we will soon have price breaks on our website meaning people buying interior LED kits can add other exterior LEDs at a discount.

To best get your bulb types, please check out this bulb finder and let us know what you find:
https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx


:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Buy bulbs and add 50w 6 ohm resistor to each side's headlight connector on pins 7 and 12.
> 
> Link to info: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3972455
> Link w/ images: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-DRL-bulbs&p=51882201&viewfull=1#post51882201


Here's the VCDS coding you need to change to activate LED DRLs


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Here's the VCDS coding you need to change to activate LED DRLs


:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally done testing and ready for sale. 194 Wedge AUDI Reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro

​


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

2010 A3 w/HID's

Front turn signal: I used the MK6 LED Bulb kit. Works perfectly and no error. The bulb tower did fall off without any trauma. Look like the adhesive gave up and then so did the solder. I can re-solder and re-glue and be good. For the record, I've bought many LED's from deAuto and this was the only to have an issue.

Rear Euro Outer taillight housing turn signal: The BAU15s amber from the CC kit. Also worked great and makes these tails look liker they have an LED strip style signal that really matches the red pipping taillights on these things. Awesome effect.

Overall, I'm pleased.

Also got the reverse LED and those are dope. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Will be ordering again soon finally! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Will be ordering again soon finally! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


>


You know it  

Telling my mechanic to order my exhaust too.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Will be ordering again soon finally! :thumbup::thumbup:





krazyboi said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Snifly (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn, not shipping to Finland  Gotta find out what eBay has to offer...

-S-


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Snifly said:


> Damn, not shipping to Finland  Gotta find out what eBay has to offer...
> 
> -S-


email them, they don't ship to canada on their website. But a quick email and they sorted me out!


----------



## Snifly (Aug 9, 2014)

Ponto said:


> email them, they don't ship to canada on their website. But a quick email and they sorted me out!


Email sent, let's see... thanks for the tip...

-S-


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells


If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


----------



## Snifly (Aug 9, 2014)

No reply... 

-S-


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Snifly said:


> No reply...
> 
> -S-


Sorry, msg me your email, I will fwd it to them so they can reply, they could have missed it.

They do ship to Canada, customer photo of their LEDs:









Thank you


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Do your new h7rc HID kits work fine with the wiper motors on our cars?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Taintted said:


> Do your new h7rc HID kits work fine with the wiper motors on our cars?


Sorry, we cannot confirm that.

Thanks for asking, if you find any information on why it would not work, we can find out specs that might be the reason.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Taintted said:


> Do your new h7rc HID kits work fine with the wiper motors on our cars?



i would like to know the answer to this as well. which A3 guys have these installed over their stock halogen headlights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> i would like to know the answer to this as well. which A3 guys have these installed over their stock halogen headlights?


Hopefully another member can help figure this out.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

Can you get just the trunk LED? I only see it in the package


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> Can you get just the trunk LED? I only see it in the package


Yes you can:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

that is a universal listing, you can pick from a 194 wedge or 42mm festoon.

It should be either of those.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% OFF for Military Personnel - 10% off your entire purchase at anytime-offer never expires:
http://deautokey.com/10-military-discount



Thank you for your service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*AUDI A3 SEDAN LISTING IS UP:*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-sedan-complete-interior-led-kit-including-trunk-led-error-free

-Error free - crisp white - new Audi A3 SEDAN Model Listing!


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

snubbs64 said:


> 2010 A3 w/HID's
> 
> Front turn signal: I used the MK6 LED Bulb kit. Works perfectly and no error. The bulb tower did fall off without any trauma. Look like the adhesive gave up and then so did the solder. I can re-solder and re-glue and be good. For the record, I've bought many LED's from deAuto and this was the only to have an issue.
> 
> ...



wanted to verify if the bulbs mentioned above (front turn=PSY24W, rear turn=BAU15S) also work with a 2012 a3 w/hid. thanks.umpkin:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark VW Trunks are now a thing of the past.
Due to VW poor trunk housing placement and weak incandescent bulbs, the Volkswagen has become known for their dark trunks. 









Introducing a solution:
deAutoLED.com Universal Trunk LED Strip 









Universal Trunk Strip (fits all cars):
http://deAutoKey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Trunk Strip DIY(Can be used as a guide for any trunk):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985613-deAutoKey-LED-Bulbs-Review-DIY-MK7-GTI
Video of trunk strip: 













A. 48 Bright Crisp White or Red LEDs on a flexible strip that has a hard resin coating that is resistant to shock and damage. This is the perfect length and will fit diagonally or horizontally on any trunk.
B. Strong 3M automotive foam tape adheres to plastic or metal in your trunk without ruining the surface.
C. 3 adapters: Bayonet, festoon and wedge. This allows you to use your trunk LED strip in any car.
D. Heavy duty velcro can be used on any type of trunk carpet. 
E. Long Stealthy wire allows you to easily hide and install anywhere in your trunk.

This trunk strip will leave you with no dark spots as it evenly lights your entire trunk so you will always be able to find what you need:









This also comes in red which gives a cool unique look while having night vision properties:









Error Free | Plug & Play Installation | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free within the US!
Email us at any time with questions: [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

NEW - COLOR CHANGING LED TRUNK STRIP!

INTRODUCTORY PRICE:
http://deautokey.com/product/multi-color-48-led-trunk-strip-with-remote-control




Youtube video:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> *AUDI A3 SEDAN LISTING IS UP:*
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-sedan-complete-interior-led-kit-including-trunk-led-error-free
> 
> -Error free - crisp white - new Audi A3 SEDAN Model Listing!


Wrong section 

No sedans here, that's the next generation.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Wrong section
> 
> No sedans here, that's the next generation.


Thanks, we know. On the drop down you can choose your model, 03+ / 05+ / sedan which all have different bulbs.

But we post all models and people can look as many have multiple cars, friends, and family with these models, if we don't list what we have, many won't look, all the listings within all the Audi sections look like the above one, and we also make custom kits.

Thank you for letting us explain that:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


 brake lights for audi a3 eurotails info?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> brake lights for audi a3 eurotails info?


Yes, we have a new brake/tail light set up testing and they are looking great. 
The first one we tested was very bright but did not work with the electronics as they went out 3 days later both times, we were pushing it a bit, but wanted to test it.

The new set up is just as bright and we works error free with no issues, the chip set is also less expensive vs the first one but still as bright in the A3 housing so the pricing will be less when they launch.

Keep sub'ed to this thread and follow us on FB / IG for more updates:

www.facebook.com/deAutoKey
www.instagram.com/deAutoKey

We do have the reverse and rear turns out though:

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-rear-turn-signals-error-free-plug-play

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We do have the reverse and rear turns out though:
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-rear-turn-signals-error-free-plug-play
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


already got em:thumbup: and opcorn: for the brakes


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


gotta admit I respect your bump. you don't thank everyone for the "new orders" or say all pms sent or all "orders" have been shipped out. You just subtly give a thumbs up repeatedly. I would say on this forum, less is more and I guess you get it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

And they actually interact with customers too


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> gotta admit I respect your bump. you don't thank everyone for the "new orders" or say all pms sent or all "orders" have been shipped out. You just subtly give a thumbs up repeatedly. I would say on this forum, less is more and I guess you get it





krazyboi said:


> And they actually interact with customers too


:thumbup: Thank you, we have a very dedicated staff and we appreciate the feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New PWY24W Front Turns for the Audi A3:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber










VERY BRIGHT - Error Free - Plug & Play - Lifetime Warranty - Free Shipping


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Check your bulb.*

Heads up for newer A3's. I have a 2013 A38P and these will not fit. H16 are the correct ones. I do not know if this is only for face lifted or not. Anyone else with more knowledge please chime in.



deAutoKey.com said:


> New PWY24W Front Turns for the Audi A3:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Heads up for newer A3's. I have a 2013 A38P and these will not fit. H16 are the correct ones. I do not know if this is only for face lifted or not. Anyone else with more knowledge please chime in.


You might be right, we will add drop down option for all the different bulbs required.

The drop down menu will now have the h16.

Thank you


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> You might be right, we will add drop down option for all the different bulbs required.
> 
> The drop down menu will now have the h16.
> 
> Thank you


PSY24W is the bulb for facelift a3's. go to the vw section


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> PSY24W is the bulb for facelift a3's. go to the vw section


The PSY24W will be in stock in a few months.

Thank you


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*H16*



Tcardio said:


> PSY24W is the bulb for facelift a3's. go to the vw section


That is correct the PSY24W is the correct bulb but the H16 are as close to an exact fit as possible. The only difference is instead of a large key there is a smaller key way on the H16 bulb. Form, Fit, Function is 99%.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> That is correct the PSY24W is the correct bulb but the H16 are as close to an exact fit as possible. The only difference is instead of a large key there is a smaller key way on the H16 bulb. Form, Fit, Function is 99%.


Yes, 5200s will be out soon.
All in stock and read to ship:

H16
PWY24W
BAU15S
1156


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Roadglide said:


> That is correct the PSY24W is the correct bulb but the H16 are as close to an exact fit as possible. The only difference is instead of a large key there is a smaller key way on the H16 bulb. Form, Fit, Function is 99%.


lol..we are talking about the same thing. go to the vw section of deAutokey and look for the bulb I mentioned which is the H16. Man,eace: you made me repeat myself


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Almost*



Tcardio said:


> lol..we are talking about the same thing. go to the vw section of deAutokey and look for the bulb I mentioned which is the H16. Man,eace: you made me repeat myself


There is a difference with the key way but as I said you were correct. The PSY24W would not fit the H16.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> lol..we are talking about the same thing. go to the vw section of deAutokey and look for the bulb I mentioned which is the H16. Man,eace: you made me repeat myself





Roadglide said:


> There is a difference with the key way but as I said you were correct. The PSY24W would not fit the H16.


The PSY24W is not a popular bulb and it is fairly new.

So, what you are saying, please correct me if I am wrong:
the PSY24W will NOT fit into a H16 adapter.. but
the H16 WILL fit into a PSY24W adapter?

We have not had time to test this theory ourselves.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Correct*



deAutoKey.com said:


> The PSY24W is not a popular bulb and it is fairly new.
> 
> So, what you are saying, please correct me if I am wrong:
> the PSY24W will NOT fit into a H16 adapter.. but
> ...


That is correct.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> The PSY24W is not a popular bulb and it is fairly new.
> 
> So, what you are saying, please correct me if I am wrong:
> the PSY24W will NOT fit into a H16 adapter.. but
> ...


I guess I caused a stir so let me rereiterate what I meant to avoid any further discussion of this issue

GOLF/GTI MK6 TURN SIGNALS ERROR FREE OSRAM H16

$54.99

- See more at: http://deautokey.com/product/golf-g...-free-osram-h16#sthash.Fj164M7W.1K4U26Rw.dpuf

These work on facelift a3's. I dont really care what PSY24W bulb fits this housing..I just know the one deAutokey uses fits

NO Error Amber Yellow Osram 11X LED Chips PSY24W LED bulbs - See more at: http://deautokey.com/product/golf-gti-mk6-turn-signals-error-free-osram-h16#sthash.Fj164M7W.dpuf

http://deautokey.com/product/golf-gti-mk6-turn-signals-error-free-osram-h16


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I guess I caused a stir so let me rereiterate what I meant to avoid any further discussion of this issue
> 
> GOLF/GTI MK6 TURN SIGNALS ERROR FREE OSRAM H16
> 
> ...



yes, a lot of confusion here.

Our associate meant to say PSX24W NOT PSY24W.

PSY24W IS THE H16.

PSX24W IS THE 5200S

The 5200s is not out yet, a fairly unpopular/new bulb that is being manufactured as we speak.

The question was, the PSY24W/H16 fits in the PSX24W/5200S adapter???


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I guess I caused a stir so let me rereiterate what I meant to avoid any further discussion of this issue
> 
> GOLF/GTI MK6 TURN SIGNALS ERROR FREE OSRAM H16
> 
> ...


The new listing is up!

http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Just tried to order a set or Led plate light for my 2009 A3. At checkout the website said it does not ship to Canada. Major disappointment.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jmarch said:


> Just tried to order a set or Led plate light for my 2009 A3. At checkout the website said it does not ship to Canada. Major disappointment.


Sorry, due to the shipping costs they have to get you a shipping quote based on the product you'd like, please fill out this form below:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


no more bumping...let me do it for you
:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

thats great. Iam receiving low beam leds today and gonna get those too :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> thats great. Iam receiving low beam leds today and gonna get those too :thumbup:


Thank you - keep us updated.
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Take advantage of our reverse LEDs:

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

SEE AND BE SEEN!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally installed my interior lights, lisence plate lights, reverse and blinkers. The price of the LED's are pretty expensive imo, but they are great quality and look amazing. I wouldn't hesitate to order again. Only issue I had is I ordered the wrong interior kit, it came with 2 extra LED's. So for those buyers, just be sure to check what you need before you order.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Finally installed my interior lights, lisence plate lights, reverse and blinkers. The price of the LED's are pretty expensive imo, but they are great quality and look amazing. I wouldn't hesitate to order again. Only issue I had is I ordered the wrong interior kit, it came with 2 extra LED's. So for those buyers, just be sure to check what you need before you order.


Thanks for the feedback and order, we stay very competitive while offering some of the highest quality LEDs on the market, it is only after you have issues with other products that our little bit more expensive price tag starts to make sense 

But most of our items, especially our LED kits are competitively priced and below a lot of prices we generally see for similar bulb kits, ours also include the trunk, glove box and sun visor.

All our products also ship FREE and include a Lifetime Warranty which many other ebay/amazon listings will NEVER offer. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally installed the H11 low beam leds. They are awesome!, it feels like 200% of more light, its bright white nice improvement from stock. Also installed the liscense plate leds, incredible change from the ziza bulbs it had before. Iam more than happy. cant wait to order some h7 fogs and reverse lights. thx


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Finally installed the H11 low beam leds. They are awesome!, it feels like 200% of more light, its bright white nice improvement from stock. Also installed the liscense plate leds, incredible change from the ziza bulbs it had before. Iam more than happy. cant wait to order some h7 fogs and reverse lights. thx


Thank you for the feedback, we work hard to bring the best quality LEDs to the VW & Audi crowd. We only sell items that look good and that we would want to use!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, recently I had a bayonet (rear dome) LED burn out as well as the trunk wafer. I contacted deAutokey via their website/warranty claim and they got back to me same day. They shipped out new LED's next day, and I had my wife send them the faulty ones as well. Today I installed the new ones and the bayonet LED worked great.. but the trunk wafer still didn't work. After testing it with an incandescent bulb (which worked), trying it backwards, and even with the car running (maybe different voltage?) I still couldn't get the trunk wafer to light up. Well it was the connection, somehow the metal prongs that hold the LED weren't tight enough, even though it fit in there very snug. So I'm happy to say that the wafer now works!

Also they sent a stage 2 wafer along with an original and the light output is much much better with the stage 2 wafer. The pics aren't the best, but I took them one after other with an iphone 5. Here is the original and new stage 2.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PreMier - thank you for the feedback and photos - it looks great.

We will look into adding the Stage II trunk LED as an option within the listing.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our error free reverse LEDs - SEE & BE SEEN!

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

I've encountered a strange problem and was wondering if anyone else has experienced it.
I have the license plate LED's and they work great, but in the past couple of months I have been getting a bulb out error after driving for 5-10 mins.
The bulbs are fine, I can't correlate the error to any bumps in the road or anything and the connections seem to be tight.
Could it be heat?
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> I've encountered a strange problem and was wondering if anyone else has experienced it.
> I have the license plate LED's and they work great, but in the past couple of months I have been getting a bulb out error after driving for 5-10 mins.
> The bulbs are fine, I can't correlate the error to any bumps in the road or anything and the connections seem to be tight.
> Could it be heat?
> Anyone have any ideas?


Hi, is this our license plates LEDs? - if so, contact [email protected] with your info and they can help you.
How long where they installed prior to the issues.
Did you do any other modifications to your car, even stereo systems can change the voltage.

Thank you


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

it is the plate LED's no other mods, just LED's everywhere.
I'll send an email to support.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> it is the plate LED's no other mods, just LED's everywhere.
> I'll send an email to support.


Yes, please give them your information and how long these were installed, if it is just one bulb a resistor could have went out and it is covered under their Lifetime Warranty so you don't have to worry.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:


No more LED's for me. I have purchased them all :thumb: Too bad we don't have a bulb in the engine bay


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> No more LED's for me. I have purchased them all :thumb: Too bad we don't have a bulb in the engine bay


Thanks - we appreciate it - it is funny you say that though, we are designing a LED strip kit that you can hook up to your engine so you have light in the engine bay, keep a look out. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Wired the looms to the footwells. I used the TTS OEM LED's. From what I read on audisportnet, 09MY will not support this OEM bulb and will give an error. The bulbs light, then flicker and go off. I have an error on VCDS. You advertise a replacement LED bulb. I must assume it is error free. Can you post a picture of the LED replacement bulb as it is not on your website. Thanks in advance


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Wired the looms to the footwells. I used the TTS OEM LED's. From what I read on audisportnet, 09MY will not support this OEM bulb and will give an error. The bulbs light, then flicker and go off. I have an error on VCDS. You advertise a replacement LED bulb. I must assume it is error free. Can you post a picture of the LED replacement bulb as it is not on your website. Thanks in advance


We are sorry, we're not sure what bulb you are asking for. You can find all LEDs here:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-audi

Please let us know bulb type and what you will be using this for and we can better help you.

Thank you


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We are sorry, we're not sure what bulb you are asking for. You can find all LEDs here:
> http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-audi
> 
> Please let us know bulb type and what you will be using this for and we can better help you.
> ...


ok..you advertise new LED footwell lights for Audi for 34.99. You don't have an associated picture with the advertisement. Can you post a picture of the LED footwell light and is it error free. just so you know for future requests, sub my10 cars cannot use 2010+ OEM Audi LED to replace the standard non led bulb. the current draw is too low and hence the circuit is cut. I prefer to purchase from you guys but EM tuning has an error free LED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> ok..you advertise new LED footwell lights for Audi for 34.99. You don't have an associated picture with the advertisement. Can you post a picture of the LED footwell light and is it error free. just so you know for future requests, sub my10 cars cannot use 2010+ OEM Audi LED to replace the standard non led bulb. the current draw is too low and hence the circuit is cut. I prefer to purchase from you guys but EM tuning has an error free LED


Hi, this post will help you with which LED works best for your footwells:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Check out our NEW Xenon d1s/d2s/d3s - fits all Audi models with this bulb type*.

LISTING: http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Clean more modern look with a clean white color temperature

100% plug and play
Clean white meaning no burn in times, this will be a clean white from the first day you install it
This is a cleaner white color temp than OSRAM models we tested - see reviews within listing linked above for more photos


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just wondering if the company is still considering an LED for the engine bay


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> just wondering if the company is still considering an LED for the engine bay


Yes we are looking into it but have been working on a lot of new LEDs right now - the main issue is heat from engine.


----------



## Getty59 (Jan 14, 2017)

Purchased a set of your headlights for 2015 jetta late Friday night I purchased priority mail but never got a eta delivery date was wondering about when I should get excited to check the mail?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Getty59 said:


> Purchased a set of your headlights for 2015 jetta late Friday night I purchased priority mail but never got a eta delivery date was wondering about when I should get excited to check the mail?


Hi, shipment will go out Tuesday as Monday is a Holiday, if the order was placed a bit earlier it would have gone out that day so we are sorry about the delay.

A tracking # will be sent to your email on Tuesday.

Thank you for the support.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

footwell LED pin type here with continued error on VCDS. Cold diagnostic off. Wiring solid, ground solid. connection solid. they work for a few door openings then shut off and error in vcds returns. at a loss here


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> footwell LED pin type here with continued error on VCDS. Cold diagnostic off. Wiring solid, ground solid. connection solid. they work for a few door openings then shut off and error in vcds returns. at a loss here


Hi, errors in vcds are normally going to show with any LEDs, there won't be any errors on dash and they will work just like OEM - fade in/out - fully adjustable. 

Are you having some other issue with the footwells? Our footwells are tested in OEM non-vcd modified cars, if you have any other VCD mods that could link to the footwells it could be an issue but we have not seen any yet, if you give us more information we can try to figure out what the problem is here.

Thank you


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, errors in vcds are normally going to show with any LEDs, there won't be any errors on dash and they will work just like OEM - fade in/out - fully adjustable.
> 
> Are you having some other issue with the footwells? Our footwells are tested in OEM non-vcd modified cars, if you have any other VCD mods that could link to the footwells it could be an issue but we have not seen any yet, if you give us more information we can try to figure out what the problem is here.
> 
> Thank you


I just have you full interior kit and everything works well except footwells. They stay on with door opening at times and then immediately shut off when door opens at other times. Unlocking car they turn on normally but at other times they turn on and then shut off. Cant tell you more than that


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I just have you full interior kit and everything works well except footwells. They stay on with door opening at times and then immediately shut off when door opens at other times. Unlocking car they turn on normally but at other times they turn on and then shut off. Cant tell you more than that


Do you have any other VCD mods or settings that can contribute to variations in the voltage being sent to your footwells? We never seen that problem and if it is only happening sometimes we have to figure out when it is happening. Also, how long did you start seeing the problem after install? It could be a resistor issue and it is covered under our warranty - we have no email records of the issue in past or any recently so please send an email to [email protected] so they can help you out better.

Thanks


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Do you have any other VCD mods or settings that can contribute to variations in the voltage being sent to your footwells? We never seen that problem and if it is only happening sometimes we have to figure out when it is happening. Also, how long did you start seeing the problem after install? It could be a resistor issue and it is covered under our warranty - we have no email records of the issue in past or any recently so please send an email to [email protected] so they can help you out better.
> 
> Thanks


I have been in communication with the company last month and we went back and forth. I can't remenber when the issue started but the footwells work perfectly for a time then don't. I open the door and they light up on both sides and then go out. I close the door and lock and then reopen and they work for a few cycles then stop. I have checked the wiring and the ground and the connections. No other electrical mods other then all your leds in the car inside and out. I think it is a resistor problem but you guys likely know better.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I have been in communication with the company last month and we went back and forth. I can't remenber when the issue started but the footwells work perfectly for a time then don't. I open the door and they light up on both sides and then go out. I close the door and lock and then reopen and they work for a few cycles then stop. I have checked the wiring and the ground and the connections. No other electrical mods other then all your leds in the car inside and out. I think it is a resistor problem but you guys likely know better.


Ok, if it is something that did not happen from start it could be a resistor that went out, cold weather/starts can affect voltage going through the car and would also ask if you notice it only at certain times, also you can see if the regular bulbs are doing this if you replace them, sometimes this is something that happens with regular bulbs also as our LEDs are set to act just like your OEM bulbs. It really depends when it is not constant issue but it is covered under our warranty, not sure if it was mentioned through emails but you can just ship those back for a new set - if you send the email again we will look through it. sent a PM.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Ok, if it is something that did not happen from start it could be a resistor that went out, cold weather/starts can affect voltage going through the car and would also ask if you notice it only at certain times, also you can see if the regular bulbs are doing this if you replace them, sometimes this is something that happens with regular bulbs also as our LEDs are set to act just like your OEM bulbs. It really depends when it is not constant issue but it is covered under our warranty, not sure if it was mentioned through emails but you can just ship those back for a new set - if you send the email again we will look through it. sent a PM.


before I send them back, I will do a little investigation. All your LEDs work great in my car so before I shoot the gun, I will make sure the istallation of the OEM harness is OEM. So EM tuning is selling color changing LEDs. I was not a fan until I purchased the 2017 Q7 and can change my interior colors. It's fun and thought that I should have these in my a3 footwells so...whaddya think? You can stalk them on EM Tuning instagram. I mean buy American, right?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Are you referring to color changing footwells or single color footwell LEDs? We never sold color changing footwells or tested them in the Audi so we are confused about the product you are referencing here, if you can email [email protected] with more info that would be helpful.
> 
> But we just have not seen the issue you are seeing so we have to look into this.
> 
> Thank you


to rephrase...are you planning on producing the color changing footwells for the Audi that you have for the VW


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> to rephrase...are you planning on producing the color changing footwells for the Audi that you have for the VW


Yes we have this coming out - but what issue are you having? 

Contact [email protected] with more info and they can discuss the color changing footwell option.

Thank you


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to thank the people over at deAutoLED. I was having a problem with one of my tail light bulbs. I got a bulb out warning about a week or so ago. Every time I turned the ignition off or got back in the car it would go out then come back on a few miles down the road. Checked/cleaned all the connections, but it kept happening. Eventually I noticed one bulb was much dimmer than all the others.








Swapped this bulb with the one in my rear fog and the bulb out waning has been off ever since. So I emailed deAuto on a Saturday afternoon and someone got back to me in an hour or so. Which was awesome. Most companies I email on Saturday(only time I have to get car stuff done since work is crazy all week long) don't get back to me until much later in the week. They immediately sent out a new bulb and only asked that I would send the old bulb back for testing. Another great bit of customer service. I thought they would say something like "ok well send us the bulb and we will test it and get back to you with our results" which ends up in me getting frustrated after a few weeks or so of silence and having to call/email to get any results. A problem I've had in the past with other companys/vendors car and non car related. The new bulb arrived in a few days. Swapped it out and sent the bulb back a day or so ago. I will continue recommend and use deAuto products. Although at this point there is very little left on my car that isn't already a deAuto bulb. Thanks again guys! Keep up the great work:beer:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no flickering!
-no coding - 100% simple install!

LISTING:
Remote Control Color Changing Footwell LEDs Fits: All Audi Models | deAutoKey



















Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Customer sent over some more photos and will take more when it is not raining out:



























BRIGHT ERROR FREE REVERSE LEDS FOR YOUR AUDI:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the old style reverse with the resistor. I can't remember if these came from you guys as I only remember ordering from you. I am wondering if the nonresistor type is brighter


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I have the old style reverse with the resistor. I can't remember if these came from you guys as I only remember ordering from you. I am wondering if the nonresistor type is brighter


Non-resistor model is brighter, brand new technology, it is the same concept as any electronics/iphone etc, as time passes electronics become more advanced, we always stay up to date with every model, many bulbs we were selling 2 years ago are all changed out with a new brighter model, we kept a few that work and look good but the reverse is not one of them, thank you


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just a follow up. My footwell lights were not working and I had a discussion with the OP. We decided to switch out the current LEDs on warranty and they all work perfectly now. I must admit, the service was great and they provide rather fast responses to emails. I think the business model is very good and should serve them well in the future.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our interior LED kit works with no issues! clean white and bright!

2003+
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-2003-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

2015+:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...ing-trunk-led-error-free-fits-audi-s3-8v-2015


Don't get stuck with LEDs that don't work correctly.

Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Plug and Play [No coding required] 
-Lifetime Warranty


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's a good pic of the plate lights. They're super bright haha


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Here's a good pic of the plate lights. They're super bright haha


Thanks, that looks great.
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


These work error free in ALL Audi Models EXCEPT the Q7 (we are working on a the Q7 but for now every other Audi Model with a 194/921 Reverse can enjoy this model with a 100% plug and play error free operation) - if you are not sure of your bulb please look up your bulb model here:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sales going on now, check out www.deAutoLED.com banner for latest deals!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Footwell LEDs for your Audi - see which style you need here:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

skotti said:


> Finally got around to installing the LED reverse lights from deAutoKey-
> HOLY CRAP! They are bright- really illuminate the area behind the car. No pics- too damn bright for my phone camera!


:thumbup:

Thank you! 

We appreciate the feedback 

pickup a set here:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

